# Dash panel clock & trip counter problem



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

My dashboard clock and trip counter always return to zero when I take the key out.

When I bought the vehicle they swopped the radios over for me and I wonder if they have left a wire off somewhere ?!?!?!

Your expertise required  

Thanks in advance :wink:


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

Wiring diagrams at www.vwbooks.co.uk/t4.htm

Post June 1999 diagram Page 10 Drawing 79/10 
Pre June 1999 diagram Page 8 Drawing 8/8

If that doesn't help try the T4 forum www.vwt4forum.co.uk


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Trish
Stop complaining
it is a womans ideal
Never getting older
Leave it as it is :lol: :lol: 

Hope you sort out your problem

Steve


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Many thanks for those links Rod, I'll see what sense I can make of the diagrams :lol: 

Correct Steve .... now if I could just hide all mirrors  
:lol:


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Tricia

All the mirrors i have tell lies, they must do


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Tricia,

both those items require a constant live I believe, I would suspect they have tapped into the live wire to feed the radio/CD player because that may also require a constant live.

If they were working before fitting a radio/CD get them to change where they are sourcing the constant live for the radio/CD from and check the connection to the two items.

MHS...Rob


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Thanks for that Rob.
As the dealer is in Paignton it is easier for me to get it sorted here - he will however be getting a list of all the problems I have have to sort since purchase :roll:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Tricia,

motorhomes...don't you just love em  Do you have a friendly auto-elec near you, it's not a big job, presuming what I described is the fault of course.

Why not drive back there when you have the list compiled and get it all sorted in one go.

MHS...Rob


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Dear Tokkalosh,hope you get the problems sorted out,I know your proud of your purchase because of the banter we've shared.Good luck.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Thanks Moblee, yes, very chuffed with it and only minor niggles.

Rob, will check the wiring myself and if that's no good then will try to get someone to have a look for me.
Apart from not supplying me with any gas cylinder, the other things are fairly minor and easier to sort myself.
Replaced rear number plate bulb.
Replaced a front indicator bulb then discovered it wasn't blown, obviously just loose.
Driver's side door switch for cab light wasn't working, trimmed rubber and fitted better screw - perfect now.
Some of the blinds need new end fittings to slot into the holding bits - I shall sort that out when I can find a better way of describing it :lol: :lol: 

The PDC wasn't all it should have been obviously !!


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

Hi tokkalosh,

Suggest that you try a look at fuse 21 ( or fuse 9 in the holder below the main plate if the vehicle was made after September2000). That seems to supply both the radio and the displays in the dash assembly.

If you haven't found the fuse box yet, it's above the drivers right knee. Unscrew (or just half turn depending on vehicle age) the plastic nut at the top, drop the oddments tray down and lift it out. The cover slides off the fuse box, and if necessary the whole assembly will come out (two clips hold it in its frame). Be very careful of the wires when you put it back as there are many thin ones that trap and cut easily.

By the sound of the deal that you had, small defects etc. you should be kicking the supplier. Why should you take it all the way back to them, they could authorise a local dealer to fix the problems. Typical UK trader I fear, once you have signed on the dotted line they cease to be interested.

Good luck,


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Another problem solved with MHF  

Thanks Rod, just a simple blown fuse, replaced now.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Tricia,

Did you get your motorhome from Alan Kerr's? They don't have a very good reputation for PDI a vehicle prior to purchaser collecting nor do they for sorting out problems.!

We live in Paignton so know them!


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

tokkalosh said:


> Thanks Moblee, yes, very chuffed with it and only minor niggles.


Hi Tricia,

pleased Rod found an answer for you well done  It looks a great van, good base and plenty of room for you.

From what you describe these are very minor problems as you say, the dealer still should have picked them up but then we all know some dealers are better than others.

We'll give it the once over Tricia at the steam rally  if you have any outstanding problems your not sure about then will be the to ask :wink:

MHS...Rob


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Hi Zulurita - yes, Alan Kerr. May main complaint is they didn't put gas in so I will be contacting about that and hope they will agree to reimburse me - son't hold my breath though :lol: 


Hi Rob, 
Will be glad to have it checked out properly at the Train rally :wink:


Thanks to you all


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Small world Zulurita and Tokkalosh.
My van is also on order from Alan Kerr and after this thread I will be very careful during my collection of the van...IF that day ever happens.
I seem to be spending a lot of time there lately.
Nice to know there is alt least one other Torbay resident uses MHF.
Paul


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Hey, I could have called in for coffee  two MHF Devonites, would have been good, I'll remember that next time :wink: 

My problem was I did not check everything properly, should have known better :roll: but having been there longer than intended anyway I was anxious to get on my way - too trusting :roll: 

Suggest you check absolutely everything oldenstar, but then I expect you will and as you live closer it will be easier to pester them.

Alan Kerr are also in contact with Russ - Rapide561 - trying to sell him a motorhome so we must keep him informed on their performance 8)


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Yes Tricia-will make sure that I report on Kerr's performance with our van.
Hopefully some time this year, and before Russ commit's himself.
In fairness Alan Kerr himself seems to have gone to a lot of trouble TRYING to get news of the 07 Tributes from Auto-Trail, as have most of the staff there.
But of course they would, wouldn't they till the deal is done.
And of course, the coffee awaits...
Who did you see at Kerrs?
Paul


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Hi Paul,
I dealt with David (MD), Hilary and also had contact with Alan Kerr himself.
They are all great people in sales but perhaps they put too much faith in their workshop guys :roll: 

Have pm'd Russ and told him to keep an eye out for your progress.

Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Oh dear!!!!

Is it the same Alan Kerr that had a BMW dealership in Warwick?


----------

